# [SOLVED] C&amp;C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can some one help me i just bought C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack and i but it in my dvd drive wait untill it auto ran an press install then it said press next i did that and then it said this (C&C Generals was not found. Please install The full version Of C&C Generals And Try Again.) can some one help please i will love u forever if u can help hehe


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Do you already have the full version Of C&C Generals installed? Expansion packs need the original game installed.


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

no i just formated my comp today and installed all my drivers like ya video an that than tryed installing the game then i had that problem


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

i thought it was the full game expansion pack. so what is the expansion pack plz


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

Expansion packs are addons for the original full game. Usually things like new maps, storylines, characters, etc.

I made the same mistake a while ago and the shop exchanged it for the original game, but wouldn't give a cash refund.


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

could i download the game off torrents sites will it work then kida


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

i got it of ebay so ill leave sending it back to much to do lol.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

You mean illegally download a pirate copy of the game that could be infected and damage your system? I wouldn't advise it. See if the shop wll do an exchange.


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

illegally download a pirate copy of the game yer an how can it be infected and damage your system plz ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

Because they usually need a crack, and these can contain viruses and trojans. If the game is not from the retailer, you've no way of knowing what malicious code has been inserted into the files. It's safer to buy an original.


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

what is malicious code? yer the crack iv done it loads of times. so will it still work if i install the c&c Generals original game then but the Expansion pack on do u think it will work e.g the cd key on the c&c Generals original game coz i have to download a keygen u should no what i mean kida


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

Sorry, we can't give any advice on p2p file sharing or illegal activities like cracks and pirate software, but to answer your question, malicious code is where the person cracking the software inserts lines of code that can spy on your activities, steal your personal details, destroy your data, turn your computer into a zombie for other file sharers, etc. It's not worth taking the risk for the price of a game, even if you scan the files.

Buy the original C&C Generals and install it, then install the expansion pack, and you'll be fine.

£2.40 from *Amazon* :grin:


----------



## Gary22 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: C&C Generals Zero:Hour Expansion pack*

ok thanx mate that was some good help thanx


----------

